# werkstat acrylic kit no longer ?



## MattStancill (Nov 4, 2014)

Is this true that this kit has been discontinued as i can not find the full kit any where also if there a similar alternative ?
sorry if posted in wrong place.

Matt


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, Werkstat have stopped producing it - I'm gutted as I get really gd results with it on white !

Read the link for the replacement ;

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/201 ... ack-range/


----------



## MattStancill (Nov 4, 2014)

i never got the chance of trying it  gutted was ready to buy some the other day.

have you had any experience with this new product which is the replacement ?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

No experience of it at all. It is supposed to be a direct replacement but who knows... I only knew Werkstatt was being discontinued about a week ago - I'm genuinely gutted.


----------

